# PGTG BOTTLED



## rgecaprock (Mar 29, 2008)

*Hi everyone,*
*Been really busy since I've been in the process of buying a house so I know I have missed alot but will catch up soon. I did want to get some of my wine bottled but I still have 18 gallons in carboys that I will have to move to the new house.*

*Here is the Pineapple Green Tea Ginger Wine I bottled today. Very pleasant pineapple flavor with a hint of tannins from the green tea and flower fragrance from the ginger. Slightly sweet and a pretty golden color.*
*Ramona*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2008)

Great news...tell us about your house when you get a moment....and the yard..and flowers...and fruits....etc.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great Ramona! Hope all is going well with the "BIG PURCHASE" Now read those papers well so we all wont have to pay your mortgage to soon! Hehehe


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 29, 2008)

The inspection is this Tuesday then close is set for April 15th. Just started packing up some things today. Packed up all of my wine gear since the PGTG is the last I will bottle here. 
There are alot of pictures on the real estate site. House is on 8100 sq ft lot. I have gardens on my mind. NW may need your advice.


Everything in the house is new and remodeled, lots of windows too. Built in 1984. It is in the area that I lived 90% of my time here in Houston so very familiar with the area. Lain went to school there growing up. On the west side of town and can drive half an hour and be in the country....close to Texas wine country too.


Can't wait to get moved in!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2008)

Did you right that correctly, 8100 sq ft. That would be in the $10,000,000.00 range over here. My house is 1445 and thats a normal size house and will be around 2100 sq ft when Im done with the basement.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2008)

Wade the lot is 8100 sq ft. That's about 1/5 of an acre. 


I have been working with a client the last couple months that decided the house was just the way they wanted it on the plan. She keeps asking if rooms are big enough. Then she asks "Is this about the normal size house?" No 6000 square feet is a bit bigger than most around here! It's a good thing they have a 11 acre field to build it in!


Ramona I am thrilled for you! It is certainly an accomplishment to be able to get a home in today's market conditions (unless you are independantly wealthy of course). Maybe PeterZ can come help you with the move. He should be all practiced now!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2008)

"Pictures.....Pictures...us wants pictures!!!!!"


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you Appleman!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Ramona!!! I'm so glad you pulled it off!!!

NW's right! We want pictures!!!


----------



## smurfe (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats. I was just going to PM you to see if you found anything yet. Fantastic!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2008)

You've want a piece of the Earth for a long time...Glad your getting yours.

They aren't making anymore Earth...get yours while you can.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 29, 2008)

HERE IS A LINK FROM PHOTOBUCKET UPLOADED FROM REAL ESTATE PHOTOS. NOT ALL OF THE PICTURES ARE HERE. THERE ARE 3 BEDROOMS, 2 CAR GARAGE AND AN ATRIUM OFF THE KITCHEN AND LIVING ROOM.
http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc12/rgecaprock/6627%20Laurel%20Glen/?albumview=link&amp;special_track=nav_album_album


It was the first house I saw and said..I want that house. Still....trying to curb my enthusiam until inspection, closing is final.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 29, 2008)

Wade the whole lot is 8100, the house is about 1500 sq ft.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2008)

Just looked at the pics Ramona. Lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow!!!! It's wonderful!!

You have plenty of room for a vineyard and lots of space for full carboys!!


----------



## smokegrub (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice home. Congratulations.

Wife and I have just finished replacing all the windows, entry door, garage door and guttering and we vinyl trimmed our 17 year old home.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 30, 2008)

Really nice Ramona....You will be very happy there. 

You have your apartment so nicely set up that the house will be a real show place.

Nice back yard, plenty of space to play in the dirt.


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 4, 2008)

Apple, I still have a garage full of boxes. And my back still hurts.


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 8, 2008)

7 more days Ramona!!!!!!


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 8, 2008)

I love the way every room seems to be flooded with natural light you can almost smell the grass outside.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 8, 2008)

*Yep, I was just emailing my agent about the closing next Tuesday. You are so right about the natural light but one of the first things I will have to do is get blinds or curtains because Houston sun is brutal and will heat up faster than the ac can cool it down. But I love the windows most of all and will keep them open as much as possible. *
*I feel like I'm busting out of prison getting out of these apartments. It's called Greenridge Place but I call it The Green Mile.*


*Ramona*


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on the home Ramona!!! It is always exciting getting into a new home!! Gardening, bird feeders, hummer feeders, more wine.





Your wine looks delicious.
Pictures when you get settled.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sure I will have pictures. I just want to get outside in the dirt and sun, flowers and birds.
Ramona


----------



## Tomy (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh what a feeling that first evening with your back sore from moving, sitting down, and putting your feet up finally in your own home. Congrats Ramona.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2008)

We moved into our 1st home on 12-31-2000 and finished getting everything in the door and the bed set up at 1:15 in the morning 1-1-2001 and realized that we had missed the New Year!



But it was better then having to pay another months rent.


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 14, 2008)

Romona

You new 'place' looks wonderful - just wondering how many vines will fit the the back yard? When you harvest maybe just have to come out from California to help you. I bet Wade and Mississippi Mud will be there too!!!
Congratulations to you.

rrawhide
rick


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 13, 2008)

Ramona, Curtis, Lain and friends...

I just had to bring up this thread and look at your home and pray that you and your home are safe. 

Hope your house has survived the storm.....and that you have enough wine and supplies to hold you through....


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 13, 2008)

Ramona, how did you fare with the Ike breathing down your back? You ok there?


----------



## Scott (Sep 14, 2008)

Hopefully they are all well down there, from the news and paper was alot of damage and they might be without power for awhile so waiting to hear from Ramona..........waiting....


----------

